# Cider - The Turbo V- Dog



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

;D

My son wanted to call her Cider when she was a new pup - thought her color matched the beverage quite well.


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

;D


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

;D


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

"Dogwreck" : a portrait....LOL


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

She hunts with wild abandon.....this was late day 3 of chasin pheasants at age 8-9 months.


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

Hey dad, I found this for you!


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

"This feels really natural to me dad!"


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

I loooooove the pheasant shots. Looks like she's having so much fun!


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

Vlicked said:


> I loooooove the pheasant shots. Looks like she's having so much fun!


That was her first hint of pheasant scent at about 10 weeks. I let her find the bird then she wanted to pick it up. I kept walking backwards and snapping pics with the DSLR and she followed occasionally tripping over it LOL

She is a pretty big / tall female, 66# in the snow pics.


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

A new one....


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

beautiful dog, you should be very proud. Can't wait for Peanut to get a bit older, Monday is her first walk after jabs so a real treat comming up for both of us.


----------

